# Parity fixes



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought it would be nice to have a thread about parity-fixes.

I use "Mackys" 3-cycle method and don't know PLL so fixing parity is important and difficult for me. 

This morning I had a really difficult one: UFL and DFR corners and FL and BR edges. It took me about a minute to figure out how to get it into a T-perm but I got it.

Can anyone guess what I did and tell me what they would have done?
And what do you think would be the most difficult parity fix?


----------



## Erik (Sep 12, 2007)

wow this is a hard one. 
Maybe you ehm... yeah what did you do....?...
option 1. orient the corners so that they face the F face do D'R2D then an N perm DR2D' and orient the corners back? 
option 2. you quit
option 3. I have no idea

Though I think this is one of the most complicated ones I think that I'll run into even more difficult ones with my TuRBo method since the 2 edge+2corner pieces are not always oriented!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

option 4. Hint: (R2 U2)*3 variation


----------



## tim (Sep 12, 2007)

option 5: use any 2-cycle method to handle the last few pieces.
In this case use M2 to shoot at FL BR and FL again. Then do M2 and you have to switch DF and UB, which is much easier to handle .



Erik said:


> Though I think this is one of the most complicated ones I think that I'll run into even more difficult ones with my TuRBo method since the 2 edge+2corner pieces are not always oriented!



In case of parity with your TuRBo method, i would solve the last pieces the old pochmann way. That's one of the reasons why i haven't completely learned your method yet. I want to find a nice way to handle parity first .


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 12, 2007)

D' R2 D [N-perm on F] D' R2 D


----------



## tim (Sep 12, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> D' R2 D [N-perm on F] D' R2 D



That's probably the way i would have solved it, but i think Arnaud looked for a T-Perm only solution.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2007)

Arnaud, I remember you had a similar problem with one of the solves in the US Open. And I didn't understand why you worked so hard to think up an ideal solution. I wouldn't think so hard. Instead, I'd just move fast without thinking much. Just do U R2 y (T-Perm) y R2 U', and then solve the 4 edges. (B F H-Perm F' B'.) This is the way Macky suggests, and it's really quite fast, even if it is a few more moves.

Except in cases where corners are all in the top layer, I pretty much always just do the quickest T-Perm I can find. I don't even think about the edges until the corners are done (unless they're really easy, like one setup move away). It's just so much less to think about that way.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd solve the corners fist, then the edges...

like...D B2 (T perm) B2 D'
F B (H perm) B' F'


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

This is what I did:
DR2U' = setup corners and middle-layer edges
(F2 U2)*3 = Fix middle-layer edges and setup T-Perm
T-Perm = Fix parity
U R2 D' = undo setup

But next time I will just fix the corners with T-Perm and then fix 4 edges with H or Z.

Does anyone have an even harder parity case?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2007)

Arnaud, I do have to admit your solution is a lot more fun! But it's just too slow to have to think of it.

For me, the hardest parity cases are when you have corners directly above/below each other, and doing the T-Perm results in a Z-Perm that's hard to set up. But that's the nice thing about doing it this way - there's no such thing as a REALLY hard parity to fix - they're all about the same. I'm just not nearly as good with the Z-Perm as with the H-Perm, especially when it requires setup moves to do it.

If you get a case with just one of the two edges being flipped by the T-Perm, I actually prefer it, since I'd rather do a 3-cycle than just about any 2-2-cycle. But that may just be me.

An example of a typically hard one for me would be UFL DFL FR FD.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

UFL DFL FR FD is easy:
U2 R2 B' makes a T-Perm on the bottom


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 12, 2007)

A have a tricky tips to solve parity without using PLL. Simply does a U movement, anbd tout get a new cycle of corner witch is 4 pieces long, and another for edges.

So you are in a new position with no edge/corner parity problems.

But you should learn and use T perm, maybe N and J too. IOf you learn T perm, ou will easily learn Y. N and J is a plus to get easier set up moves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> UFL DFL FR FD is easy:
> U2 R2 B' makes a T-Perm on the bottom



Of course, you're right. See, this is why solving it your way may make you better than me in the long run. I would never have bothered to discover that. I might have seen it on the top, but not on the bottom. I just never would have even thought about it - I would have been too busy executing my normal process to even notice.

So probably, the next time I get UFL DFL FR FD, I'll probably still find it difficult.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd do UFL DFL FR FD as 
setup T undo setup
setup H undo setup

like D2 B2 "left-T" B2 D2
F' U2 F' H-perm F U2 F

bad, I know


----------



## pjk (Sep 12, 2007)

In your case, I would do D R2 U' [T-Perm] U R2 D' to fix corners, then do a U F B [H-Perm] B' F' U'. I don't think that would take too long to do, although thinking about fixing that may be tough during the solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2007)

Pedro said:


> I'd do UFL DFL FR FD as
> setup T undo setup
> setup H undo setup
> 
> ...



Pretty much what I would do as well. Nice to know I'm not the only one. 

I really wouldn't find it all that hard, but my point is that it's as hard as a parity fix gets with my approach. Takes a long time to do, relative to many other parity fixes, and I'm not good at thinking H-perms. (Although I'm finally starting to get better at it.)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

I like finding good parity fixes, hopefully someone has another difficult one


----------



## hait2 (Sep 15, 2007)

how about UFL DBL UR BL?

mine was D' R2 B' S2 Rperm undo

i dunno how you would do it with a Tperm though..
i'll edit out my Tperm solution for now, curious to see others'


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 15, 2007)

hait2 said:


> how about UFL DBL UR BL?


F B' [V-perm] B F'


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2007)

Arnaud, try (R2 B' D2) as setup for a left-handed TPerm on the F face. If you insist on right-handed TPerm on U without cube rotations, try (F B U' F2) as setup.


----------



## hait2 (Sep 30, 2007)

just ran into UFR DFL, FR DL

there's probably something simple that i'm missing.. i did S D L D' to setup N-perm on F face but that took me quite a bit to figure out >_<


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2007)

UD [Y PLL on F face after xy2] D'U'

First I thought you wrote FR-DB. That would've been M2.


----------



## Joël (Oct 10, 2007)

I would not expect anyone to find this on the fly, but it's a funny approach:

u' R2 u R2 u' R2 u, this leaves a J-permutation on top.


----------



## hait2 (Oct 11, 2007)

UFL DFR
UR BR

i thought of L U L' E2 Yperm surprisingly quick, but i'm certain there are better solutions. i don't really like using slice moves in setups but i tend to use them more often than not 

most of my parity troubles seem to come from diagonally opposite corners. damn them to hell >_<


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 12, 2007)

hait2 said:


> UFL DFR
> UR BR


S' R2 S [Y PLL] S' R2 S



AvGalen said:


> UFL DFL FR FD is easy:
> U2 R2 B' makes a T-Perm on the bottom


How about U' [V on F face] U?


----------



## jerjero (Oct 21, 2007)

id rather get an R perm for that... D R2 L' S L then R perm and reverse set up...


----------



## hdskull (Oct 21, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> hait2 said:
> 
> 
> > how about UFL DBL UR BL?
> ...



so what are exactly the restriction moves using 3 cycle ? sometimes i'm scared to mess up CO, so i follow all the restrictions for CP.

or maybe is this just possible since V-perm is a corner permutation which means it can be done on any face w/o messing up CO ?


----------



## MarcusStuhr (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey all. Dbeyer persuaded me to join this forum. It's been a while, haha.

For parities, just use a PLL alg if it is an obvious/easy setup. If you find yourself having to think for more than a second as to what setup moves to use, I recommend brute-solving the two corners with a PLL alg that also messes up two edges in the process. Then just solve the 4 edges as if they were part of the EP step.

Then again, I always sucked at parity errors.


----------



## joey (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Marcus.

Are you still doing BLD these days?


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 30, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Arnaud, try (R2 B' D2) as setup for a left-handed TPerm on the F face.



Same as the one I found.

Johannes: you can get to a N-PLL in F by doing E F2 E' F2 (or E' F2 E F2, I'm sot sure about the direction for E's, I newer learn =)


----------

